# John Bailey Adger on science and the infallibility of the Bible



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 9, 2022)

... In the name of Science, we protest against this profane abuse of her name and influence! Let these noisy votaries of hers go forward in their investigations! But let them be careful how they overthrow her kingdom by setting science against herself! The elucidation and arrangement of the Evidences of Christianity have employed much of her time and strength. She has demonstrated the Scriptures to be the revealed word of God, by arguments which never have been successfully withstood. She has proved, on testimony which human reason cannot but receive, that Jesus Christ and His Apostles were witnesses sent from God. Having done this, she has accomplished a grand and noble task, and the results of it should meet with neither open nor covert hostility from any true lover of Science.

Having accomplished this work. Science has no more to do with the authority of Scripture, but only with its interpretation. She resigns her first position and Faith steps in, seats herself at the feet of Jesus, and meekly learns of Him and His inspired servants. Then it becomes accordant with the strictest philosophy and the purest science to receive any doctrine as proved, for which there can be found in Scripture, a “Thus saith the Lord.” The immortal rule of [John] Robinson then prevails; and then, if seeming contradictions arise between these old and any new elaborations of Science, every son of hers eschews all proud and rash haste, and takes full time to examine and compare. Truth always must and always will be harmonious. ...

For more, see:









John Bailey Adger on science and the infallibility of the Bible


The Bible either is or is not infallibly true. If it be not, let us scout it as a fraud and fable, not to be believed at all because it has set up these false claims. But if, on the contrary, the B…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

